# 2014 predictions



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I will fish till complete darkness has fallen at least twice before realizing the batteries in my headlamp are dead.

Salmonid's dream of organizing the first annual Sydney Shadfest will be a huge success. Unfortunately the countless hours spent castnetting shad for his fried shad balls won't pay off as well as he hopes. Maybe a more appetizing name for them in 2015 will help.


The truth will come out concerning the timing of the latest flooding on the GMR and Sconners latest kitchen remodel. 


Garret will use the funds from his topless fishing calendar to move to Higginsport and open the town's first beer, bait, strip bar, gas and warm water discharge paylake.

Maya Angelou will read one of Trailbreaker's poems, fall head over heels and they will wed at the lower dam in Hamilton after a whirlwind romance.

House will actually show up everytime he has something planned. (okay okay, Blake, that's one's unbelievable NVM )

SMB Hooker will finally land that elusive 20" smb. He will also get in a fistfight with MR. Abernathy, his high school English teacher, for using twenty seven adjectives in the same sentence to describe it.

The musky guys will have at least three threads locked before memorial day.

What are your predictions???


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL, forget Fried shad balls, we eat em raw.... Shad Sushi... or at least seems like it after cutting up 3-4 dozen shad with my bare hands then eating a sandwich without washing my hands....then licking my fingers clean to get all the Doritos nacho cheese off them...Yummmy!

I also foresee into a late spring day when OSG is traipsing along a trail along the river sniffing pretty flowers when he runs into the Lower LMR Sasquatch and becomes his mentor....

Salmonid

PS No question the shad bar will be open again this year at GL St Marys


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Intimidator will have to spend some time at Guantánamo Bay. Turns out Lowell works for homeland security and foils his attempt to steal a C 130 from Wright Pat and crash it into CJ Brown for more structure.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Intimidator will have to spend some time at Guantánamo Bay. Turns out Lowell works for homeland security and foils his attempt to steal a* C 130 from Wright Pat and crash it into CJ Brown for more structure*.


I bet that would be would be killer walleye habitat if it was placed properly!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

montagc said:


> I predict that IGBullshark becomes a YouTube sensation after having Trailbreaker on as a guest. Trailbreaker goes on to win the BASS classic after picking up sponsors due to the viral video.
> 
> zuelkek will catch whatever fish almost spooled him last summer, and the tale he tells will rival that of the old man and the sea.
> 
> ...


Whahaha I hope that happens! Fingers crossed


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

No Intimidator AND me will BOTH get sent to Gitmo for conniving the USAF into loading 6 B-52Hs with Christmas tree attractors and laying on the biggest baddest (and likely most EXPENSIVE) "project" ever...remember only you and the USAF can prevent forests...


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

montagc said:


> Fallen513 will catch a new record hybrid and won't tell anybody.


If he hasn't already. I know he's been close more than once.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I predict that during my quest for the illusive Mill Creek Salmon, I will run in to not one, but several OGFers in the Mill who will wish to remain anonymous.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I predict by the end of 2014, trees will disappear and become extinct between Dayton and Columbus, the only forest in this part of the State will be in CJ Brown.

I predict Salmonid will finally catch a BIG Kitty Kat and a 20 inch Smallie.... both will come from someplace other than his pond but no one believes him!

I predict when they finally shut down Snyder Park golf course in Springfield (because it loses 1 million+ a year in tax payer $$) a group of local fishermen dams it up (lower Buck Creek) and turns the new SUPER lake into a Striper paradise and hatchery.....this will turn the entire Mad River System into the World's Greatest Striper fishery......and all will be well with the world! 

I predict the Northern Miami Valley faction and Southern Miami Valley factions of OGF will have a Meet and Greet, fish the Super Lake, combine forces to dam up everything, and turn all Southwest Ohio into a Reservoir....and all will be well with the world!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> House will actually show up everytime he has something planned. (okay okay, Blake, that's one's unbelievable NVM )



I've been "HOUSE'd" or "ROB'd" too many times to know that your prediction is a bold one.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Intimadator, I certainly hope your right.. Nuff said..LOL
Im well overdue, My best smallie to date was a 18.25 fish from a GMR trib

as far as a big cat, my best last year was only 15.4 lbs and a 14.5 lb channels. I couldn't bag a double digit blue or flathead last year... depressing


Salmonid


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

You have the skill, statistical probability will go your way very soon !


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I predict:

GarrettMeyers will be seen fishing with something other than a Zebco 33.
This something will be of a baitcaster variety.
He will have on and then off at least a dozen monsters.

My book, "DEEP THOUGHTS BY TRAILBREAKER" will be picked up and make the best sellers list.

Trailbreaker will go three consecutive outing without losing a bait.
He will invent his own flavor of ice cream sold exclusively in Port Clinton and will be called "Anime Macadamia Vanilla Fudge Mint Pralines and Cream Thunder Crunch"


House will be asked to play the lead role of Hemingway's "The Old Man and the Sea" for the Playhouse in the Park"
He will then post a "House Report" to which we will all already know the outcome.
He will also be smacked by at least 5 women and punched by no less than 3 guys (none of which will be his kin).

OSG will continue his Jedi mind trick training and will be runner up as AOY despite his multiple posts campaigning for AOY without any of us knowing he is in fact campaigning....see, his Jedi mind trickery is already effective if not perfected. Better luck next year Steve.

LastShadow will cause quite the rift by posting a picture of a 19" smallmouth bass on his grill complete with head still in tact, lemon pepper and butter.

KingofAmberly, in search of the elusive Mill Creek Salmon, will contract hepatitis C and Obama Care will deny treatment due to fine print "infractions".

QueticoMike will start his own fishing forum welcoming all banned OGFers.

BassAddict83 will fish at least 6 times 
(He will also be the first none banned member of the OGF to be accepted into QM's forum AND their first none fishing Mod)

Montagc will catch the first freshwater tarpon and will in turn take it home and freeze it for catfish cut bait.

Sporto will start a new line of men's undergarments and will be sold at Field and Stream in the novelty department.
They will look very similar to those shorts that Ellen sells and will only be available in pink. $17.99
Sporto will then give exclusive rights to the OGF to distribute them for the new section of "Pink Panty Wearers" award. Early Rumors have the category making this years AOY sub category.

Matulemj will have a multi species outing including, but not limited to, 
A FO white bass
A 15 lb hybrid
The SMB, LMB and spotted trifecta (all 16 inches or better)
A musky 
A FO crappie
A FO sauger
and all inside of the first 4 hours of fishing in turn giving him his first outing he couldn't label as "gay". 

LegendKiller will finally post a report with a picture of a fish complete with details of what type of bait used and atmospheric conditions.

This thread will be moved to the "Comedy Corner" if not first locked for its disingenuous content.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

co-angler said:


> I predict:
> 
> LegendKiller will finally post a report with a picture of a fish complete with details of what type of bait used and atmospheric conditions.


No one is ever going to believe that ...


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

In 2014, OSG will make a seemingly insignificant observation that could revolutionize stream fishing. The ODNR will create an OSG level Fish Ohio award. 

House will design and make the extremely deep diving lure he keeps talking about and catch a prehistoric fish thought to be extinct with it.

Trailbreaker will get his own reality show Keeping up with the Trailbreaker possibly Here Comes Trailbreaker or maybe The Call of the Trailbreaker.

Somebody at Animal Planet will hear about KingofA searching for Mill Creek Salmon and theyll give him a show too.

Imalt will catch a 50+ musky but hes banned so well never know.

DeltaO will get a black belt in Float-n-Fly Ninjutsu and develop his own line of steel toe wading shoes.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Dandrews said:


> In 2014, OSG will make a seemingly insignificant observation that could revolutionize stream fishing. The ODNR will create an OSG level Fish Ohio award.
> 
> House will design and make the extremely deep diving lure he keeps talking about and catch a prehistoric fish thought to be extinct with it.
> 
> ...



I vote for The Call of the Trailbreaker that would be a hit on Animal Planet.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

co-angler said:


> I predict:
> 
> GarrettMeyers will be seen fishing with something other than a Zebco 33.
> This something will be of a baitcaster variety.
> He will have on and then off at least a dozen monsters


I predict Co-Angler and I will be fishing together early this spring. I predict Co-Angler will think it's a little too funny if I happen to lose a nice fish. I then predict Co-Angler will take his first swim of the year, much earlier than anticipated


----------



## tunnelofD (Dec 10, 2013)

I predict teamplaker returning to the forum with a 50" river musky. He has been gone for all of 2013 in search of Bigfoot. It will be a glorious return to ogf

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

oldstinkyguy said:


> The truth will come out concerning the timing of the latest flooding on the GMR and Sconners latest kitchen remodel.


I would have sworn I had that faucet tightened properly


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I predict fish will jump into my boat... Kind of like this http://msnvideo.msn.com/?channelindex=4&from=en-us_msnhp#/video/694a539b-fbfd-4ba1-a109-3b3bd44768bb


All yeah and I see a 31" smallie in my near future...


And maybe a 48" striper, not sure on that one my vision on that is still a little foggy.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I predict....

OSG's book becomes a national bestseller.

TB writes a book of poetry that also becomes a national bestseller.

Due to the popularity of these books the GMR and LMR become riddled with tourists from all over the country trying to catch our smallies.

An unnamed SW OGFer will put on a Bigfoot suit and lurk around the rivers scaring off the tourists.

One of the tourists will get a grainy video of the Bigfoot and create Bigfoot mania in SW Ohio. All the cable channels will be filming here all summer looking for Bigfoot evidence.

Once all the commotion ends in the fall someone will catch a muskie out of the LMR but when they post it on OGF they erase all the background so no one knows where they caught it. Of course nobody will believe it came out of the LMR causing mass thread shutdowns and multiple OGF suspensions eventually leading to the closure of the SW forum altogether.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

This thread is cracking me up... My guess is that most of these predictions will all come true _at the same time_. Here's how I see 2014 going down...

OSG will be inspired to write a sequel to his book and venture far up the LMR into undiscovered territory. He will meet actual Indians living along the banks (or possibly Canadians) and with the help of a guide, Oscarjawea, he'll make his way back downstream where they'll run into Bassin05, who will have his jetboat so juiced up that'll he'll end up running into them after a 72-hour mission upstream gone awry. They will make it home safely, and while recanting his adventures to his usual OGF group of friends, OSG will crack one too many "BA's mom" jokes and BassAddict will finally snap. After a wildly entertaining fly-rod jousting battle and a lengthy apology to PETA, BassAddict will begin anger management classes but he'll end up leaving early when KingofAmberly gives him word that his Mill creek salmon are hitting hot pink wooly buggers. King will undoubtedly fall into Mill Creek when Nic tells him to take "one more step back" for a photo. He'll be lost for days since DNR wont believe Nic's story that they are actually fishing Mill Creek. They'll both make the news and GarrettMeyers will try to cash in on their fame, asking them to pose in his calendar "Topless Tuesdays" which will go viral with the millions of lurkers on OGF and his YouTube channel "G-man's Zebco Fishing Tutorials". Matulemj will beg Garrett to star in his 2015 calendar as 'Mr. December' so he can show off in nothing but his waders and fuzzy aviator hat. He'll be crushed when he hears the news that Dandrews will be taking the December slot with some topless re-enactments of his "Saugin' At The Hamilton Dam" photos. Matulemj will end up quitting fishing altogether to pursue his true passion - 'Furries', where he'll meet Co-Angler. CO will be inspired by his downward spiral and write a country song entitled, "No One Understands My Fuzzy Hat". His song won't make the top-10, but Woo Daves will use it as his theme song for his new fishing show, "Fishing With Dementia". Co-angler will use the royalty money to buy his own boat and changes his name to "Angler" which confuse the entire OGF community. He'll seek the advice of Imalt to change his name again and they'll become great fishing friends who will team up to catch "Old Spooly" only to find out that it was a huge muskie all along. After a shaky release from their purple tandem kayak, the OGF muskie guys will get all bent out of shape and call for co-anglers banishment from the forums. OSG will intervene, interested in including their story in his second book, and he will hire the now famous author, Trailbreaker Angelou, (who wrote " I Know Why the Caged Fish Sings"), to capture their saga in this short poem: 
*"co-angler went fishing with a friend
a muskie jumped 
here's a picture of my dog."*
Everything will come full-circle when OSG plans another get together to talk about all of these shenanigans. 

...I'll be there...I swear.


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

you guys are killing me love it


----------

